# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software)  مساعدة حةل فك شفرة  ALcatel vodafone 345

## yassinovio

المرجوا الافادة حول فك شفرة هدا الموديل لانه ياتيني ةلا أجده في البوكسات الموجودة لدي 
فما هو البوكس او دونجل الداعم له 
وان كان امكن المساعدة في فك هدا الجهاز
2avdgb1
351760047487834
ولكم جزيل الشكر مسبقا

----------


## mohamed73

تفضل اخي    3181862585

----------

